# Sony XA-300, Galaxy Tab S 8.4", CDX-C910, XDP-210EQ..........



## shutterguy (Feb 10, 2015)

Want to integrate some old school with new school, I have a Sony CDX-C910 headunit, XDP-210EQ processor, Samsung Galaxy Tab S 8.4" Tablet, UTG USB To go cable, and a XA-300 (pictured below). 

My plan is to mount the tablet in front of the 12v socket panel just behind the cup holders, just need to fab up a mounting system that would allow me to remove the tablet when I didn't want to leave it in the car. The XA-300 gives the C910 3 extra inputs, 2 rca audio, and 1 USB. The 210EQ has 2 optical inputs, one is being used by the C910, the other I'm thinking I can buy a USB DAC with a optical out and use that for the other (changer input). I've experimented with running the UTG cable into the XA-300 from my S5 phone, now I wanna try USB-to-optical straight into the processor.


----------

